# Is Your BMW Dealer a 2012 Center of Excellence? 31 US Dealerships make the cut.



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice...Braman Motorcars made the cut this year. The only Florida dealer on the list thought....


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Typo...meant to say the only Florida dealer on the list.....


----------



## Brittlewood (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations to the folks at Passport BMW for making the cut. on my third purchase from them and always thought they were a first class dealership. keep up the good work


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Wisconsin, Illinois, Iowa & Ohio MIA
There must be an error here!
I like my dealer regardless.


----------



## s!ke (Jul 7, 2010)

East Bay bmw makes it again? I think this is their like 15th year in a row.


----------



## Bemo (Oct 15, 2011)

go BMW of Bridgeport


----------



## BigpapaM5king (Jan 8, 2012)

Well I know Valley in Fayetteville will never make this list.


----------



## rpilot (Jan 28, 2007)

AKA.. the best of the worst list . When will BMW dealerships (both sales and especially service) be upto par with either MB or Lexus? Does BMWNA really not care?


----------



## Yellow Jacket (Feb 28, 2012)

My dealer, Joe Machens BMW in Colombia, MO, is absolutely fantastic. They're relatively small, which is why I guess they didn't make the list. The buying experience was beyond reproach.


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

*Dreyer & Reinbold BMW in Indy*

Congratulations to Dreyer & Reinbold BMW! The store's management team is top notch and it carries through to the sales and service staff.


----------



## mexownbmw (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats chapman bmw great people

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Bimmer App


----------

